
Apple's iPhone Faces Off   With the Game Champs - prakash
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122644912858819085.html
======
smoody
Love this quote: "Sony doesn't consider Apple as big a threat because gaming
is secondary to its devices, said John Koller, director of hardware marketing
for Sony's PSP. 'The consumer is using the mobile gaming on the iPhone and
iPod Touch as a time waster,' he said."

As opposed to the Sony PSP which is being utilized as a productivity tool?
Unless one is a professional gamer, isn't all game play a form of wasting
time? ;-)

